# New Tegu!



## Brandonjames (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi everyone I'm new to the forum and I'm getting a 2 and a half foot argentine black and white tegu on thursday from a friend of mine. It comes with all lights and caging, the cage is 4x2x3. I realize that I will have to ugrade pretty soon.

On to my question, do tegus require any more than 3 feet of height? I know that are ground dwelling but im not sure if they can climb or not. For my future plans, the cage is going to be 8x4x3. I would also like to make it where I can a bed above it, to save room. 

Also what can the night time temperatures drop to? the tegu is being kept in my friends reptile room that is a pretty constant 75-80 degrees, because of the space heater he has down there. Living with my parents and all, They wont let me heat an entire room. So am I going to need a night heat lamp? my room stays between 65-70 degrees. sometimes it will drop down to about 60 ish. What is the safest temperature he can drop down to at night without being too cold.

Thanks in advance everyone, I will post pics when I get him.
-Brandon


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Nah, mine is 31in high. Especially because most uvb/uva bulbs have to be in a certain range of the tegu. And my guys don't have a night light cause I keep my house like 70 for all my other creatures. But you may want to put a light on if it gets to that 60 range that's pretty chilly. Others may disagree but I baby my babies  I can't help it I'm a girl.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 1, 2011)

_Congratulations on the new Gu and Welcome to the site. Take some time to read over the care sheets (helpful info) on the home page. A lot of great information there that will answer most of your questions.

Starting with the Tegu Care Sheet;
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">forum/viewtopic.php?t=20</a><!-- l -->

If there's anything you don't understand or need more info on feel free to ask. :-D _


----------



## Brandonjames (Feb 1, 2011)

> Nah, mine is 31in high. Especially because most uvb/uva bulbs have to be in a certain range of the tegu. And my guys don't have a night light cause I keep my house like 70 for all my other creatures. But you may want to put a light on if it gets to that 60 range that's pretty chilly. Others may disagree but I baby my babies I can't help it I'm a girl.



Thanks for your response, I was reading some more and I think I'll make it atleast 36 inches tall, that way he can have a raised basking platform. I will also be getting probably a 100 watt bulb for him/her at night just to be on the safe side, if worst comes to worst and it gets too cold I can move him into my basement where it stays warmer during the winter. 

-Brandon


----------



## james.w (Feb 1, 2011)

Just get a ceramic heat emitter for night heat. They don't put out any light.


----------



## Brandonjames (Feb 1, 2011)

I can get a 100 watt bulb for like 3 dollars though from my local pet store, a ceramic heat emitter is almost x10 expensive where I live.


----------



## james.w (Feb 1, 2011)

I like to give my tegus a day and night cycle though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

The last ceramic heat emitter I purchased was like ten dollars ...

Many make there enclosures 30 inches high to get through doors and such .
You shouldn`t encounter many problems ..


----------



## Pikey (Feb 1, 2011)

stay away from Black or Red night bulbs they can harm your tegus eyes


----------



## Brandonjames (Feb 1, 2011)

What about blue lights? If need be I will get a ceramic heat emitter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

i think tegus can see blue lights. my tank seems to stay pretty warm at night. for my other lizards i end up using the ceramic heating element. they are semi-expensive but i only have to use them during the winter and even then its only at night.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 2, 2011)

i'm not sure if the blue light would harm them, but the ceramic heaters are better. i have a ceramic heater thats like 4 yrs old & still works like the day i got it. they dont even seem to die. So yeah it will cost more but it will last longer than any light bulb will.


----------



## Brandonjames (Feb 2, 2011)

yea, I got the owner to throw one in with him in exchange for the leopard gecko hides that i had. I'm also going today to pick him up :-D


----------



## thomasjg23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone have a recommendation on a brand for a ceramic heat emitter?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Mine is a Zoo-Med .. 

Its great !!

It should out last ten bulbs and is your most economical choice ..

Mine is 150 watts and gets as hot as a hub ...


----------



## Pikey (Feb 2, 2011)

i have a exo & a zoo-med both wonderful


----------



## Brandonjames (Feb 3, 2011)

Got the little guy last night, I'll post some pictures after school today. I've got a question though, when i turn the ceramic heat emitter on, it smells funny, do they all do that? It smells almost like hot glue.

-Brandon


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

It will be ok ..

They do get very hot so watch it ..

You will need a thermostat also ..


----------



## Brandonjames (Feb 3, 2011)

Just fed him some turkey and he is Loving it! He is also eating his grapes too, which is good!


----------



## Brandonjames (Feb 3, 2011)

Here are some pictures for any who care to see.


*Note* New cage will be made this summer, out of stronger materials.

On to the pics!



























And just a fun picture to show how much snow we got in the last few days. 





-Brandon


----------



## KSTAR (Feb 3, 2011)

looks like a cool little guy...good luck with him/her.... 8)


----------

